# 5,25&quot; LCD Temperatur-Panel OHNE Lüftersteuerung.



## tranceuser (16. September 2007)

*5,25" LCD Temperatur-Panel OHNE Lüftersteuerung.*

hallo.

bin auf der suche nach einem 5,25" LCD Temperatur-Panel OHNE Lüftersteuerung. Es gibt ne eine Menge mit Lüftersteuerung aber ich suche eine ohne.

Kennt ihr vielleicht eine?


----------



## olstyle (16. September 2007)

*AW: 5,25" LCD Temperatur-Panel OHNE Lüftersteuerung.*

Was stört dich daran auch eine Lüftersteuerung damit zu haben?
Du könntest dir sowas in die Front einpassen. 
Alles was 5,25" belegt hat afaik noch mehr Sachen wie USB-Anschlüsse, Lüftersteuerung etc. dabei.


----------



## NixBlick (16. September 2007)

*AW: 5,25" LCD Temperatur-Panel OHNE Lüftersteuerung.*

Es gibt von alphacool nen Display da kannst alles mögliche ausgeben. Allerdings kostet es 60€
Ansonsten gibt es noch Lian Li T-4 LCD-Temperaturanzeige Aber sowas suchst du wohl nicht ?!?


----------



## INU-ID (16. September 2007)

*AW: 5,25" LCD Temperatur-Panel OHNE Lüftersteuerung.*



			
				tranceuser am 16.09.2007 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt ihr vielleicht eine?


http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1528_LCD-Display-240x128-Pixel-Blau-neg--Black.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tranceuser (16. September 2007)

*AW: 5,25" LCD Temperatur-Panel OHNE Lüftersteuerung.*

habe 3 lüftersteuerungen an meinem gehäuse..und möchte nicht dass das display der steuerung zur hälfte mit nicht vorhandenen Lüfterdrehzahlen besetzt und somit die Temperaturen nur recht klein angezeigt werden.

das alpha cool ist genau das was ich suche, aber 100€ finde ich eindeutig zu viel.

Strom, Auslastung etc. brauche ich auch nicht wirklich aber trotzdem danke


----------



## NixBlick (16. September 2007)

*AW: 5,25" LCD Temperatur-Panel OHNE Lüftersteuerung.*



			
				tranceuser am 16.09.2007 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> habe 3 lüftersteuerungen an meinem gehäuse..und möchte nicht dass das display der steuerung zur hälfte mit nicht vorhandenen Lüfterdrehzahlen besetzt und somit die Temperaturen nur recht klein angezeigt werden.
> 
> das alpha cool ist genau das was ich suche, aber 100€ finde ich eindeutig zu viel.
> 
> Strom, Auslastung etc. brauche ich auch nicht wirklich aber trotzdem danke


Das gibt es auch für nur einen 5,25 schacht das kostet 60€
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a220087.html
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a240757.html


----------



## tranceuser (16. September 2007)

*AW: 5,25" LCD Temperatur-Panel OHNE Lüftersteuerung.*

jop ist ein wenig kleiner...

eine frage: kann man dann das display via dem treiber o.ä. einstellen?
was man angezeigt bekommen möchte, wie z.b. verschiedene temperaturen??


----------



## NixBlick (17. September 2007)

*AW: 5,25" LCD Temperatur-Panel OHNE Lüftersteuerung.*



			
				tranceuser am 16.09.2007 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> jop ist ein wenig kleiner...
> 
> eine frage: kann man dann das display via dem treiber o.ä. einstellen?
> was man angezeigt bekommen möchte, wie z.b. verschiedene temperaturen??


http://www.alphacool.de/product_info.php/info/p1578_LCD-alphacool-LCD-Display-200x64-Pixel-Blau-neg--schwarz.html
Schau mal unten da sind links zu reviews da wird es vll. beschrieben. Ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## Freaky22 (17. September 2007)

*AW: 5,25" LCD Temperatur-Panel OHNE Lüftersteuerung.*



			
				NixBlick am 17.09.2007 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> tranceuser am 16.09.2007 20:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steht doch in der Produktbeschreibung bei aqua drinne ich zitiere :" Die downloadbare Software ermöglicht die Anzeige von Systeminformationen, wie Temperatur oder Speicherauslastung, sowie die Möglichkeit, beliebige Grafiken anzuzeigen. Mit Hilfe einer einfachen Script-Sprache lassen sich problemlos auch externe Daten von z.B. Winamp oder Mainboard-Monitor ausgeben. Es werden in Hinsicht auf die Ausgabe keine Grenzen gesetzt!"


----------



## tranceuser (17. September 2007)

*AW: 5,25" LCD Temperatur-Panel OHNE Lüftersteuerung.*

das problem dabei ist, dass die temperaturen etc. vom system übertragen werden....

ich möchte aber gerne sensoren haben, die ich selber auf bestimmte kühler oder elemente anbringen will...z.b. Graka-RAM o. ä.


----------



## tranceuser (17. September 2007)

*AW: 5,25" LCD Temperatur-Panel OHNE Lüftersteuerung.*

das problem ist...nur EVEREST ULTIMATE EDITION erkennt die temperaturen von cpu etc. würde aber auch gerne mein Northbridge/Southbridge auslesen lassen, aber das hat keine sensoren...sodass ichs halt per "modul" machen muss

habe das Gigabyte GA-M55S-S3 rev 2.0


----------



## olstyle (17. September 2007)

*AW: 5,25" LCD Temperatur-Panel OHNE Lüftersteuerung.*

Was spricht denn gegen den ersten Vorschlag von NixBlick(im Grunde mein Vorschlag in vorgefertigt)?


----------



## doceddy (17. September 2007)

*AW: 5,25" LCD Temperatur-Panel OHNE Lüftersteuerung.*

Wieso nimmst du deine 3 Steuerungen nicht raus und baust dir eine vernünftige ein, mit Sensoren, Display etc     :-o


----------



## tranceuser (18. September 2007)

*AW: 5,25" LCD Temperatur-Panel OHNE Lüftersteuerung.*



			
				doceddy am 17.09.2007 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso nimmst du deine 3 Steuerungen nicht raus und baust dir eine vernünftige ein, mit Sensoren, Display etc     :-o





öm....habe mir das AeroCool ExtremEngine 3T für 80€ gekauft. Davor hatte ich ein Fan-Contoller für 40€ und die Steuerungen am Gehäuse sind weit besser.

Zerstör doch mein Gehäuse nicht


und der erste Vorschlag war zwar Super aber das würde absolut nicht zum schwarzen Gehäuse passen...hmm umlackieren wär eine Idee


----------

